# Alligator Hide Curring Question



## CharrDad (Oct 12, 2013)

I have a quick question concerning the proper curing of my alligator hide.
Harvested the alligator 2 weeks ago today ...
I salted the hide well and placed it in brine (with a little bleach) and let it sit until today. Took it out today to take it to the car wash to spray it off and continue de-fleshing and found that it smelled pretty bad and it looks like the scales are starting to pull away from the skin … is this normal?
I'm concerned that it may be ruined.
Is there something additional I need to do to?
Any help is appreciated.
Thanks in advance,
Todd


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Oct 12, 2013)

Only thing I think you should of done was salt it and that's it. Then Roll it up and put it in the freezer. Not too sure you needed the bleach or brine.


----------



## JamHunts (Oct 12, 2013)

If it smells and is fallin apart, I'd say its rurnt. Lettin a taxi and tannery handle mine so I'm not in the same boat.


----------



## CharrDad (Oct 12, 2013)

Thanks for the response guys. I'm getting bummed thinking I may have ruined the hide... Any other thoughts?


----------



## JamHunts (Oct 12, 2013)

Call some tanning guys. Tell them exactly what you did and the outcome. You'll either be sending it to them or pitching it. When dealing with dead stuff it either has to be froze, salted well, or into the tan. Every second it ain't in one of those three it's rotting. Hate it for ya.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Oct 13, 2013)

X2 on what Jamhunts said.  Not too sure if it's fixable now though. Might be able to salt it back up and freeze it.  I'd check with the pros first though.


----------



## arrow2 (Oct 16, 2013)

Here's what I do
Salt it immediatly after I fisnish skinning roll it up and freeze it.
When I get the CITES tag, I then thaw and pressure wash them (Flesh it). Resalt and hang till they are done dripping. Roll it back up and refreeze.
When I am ready to tan them I'll unthaw, pickle the hide, wash, nuturalize, tan.
 Now for the bad news I think your hide is ruined. The bleach started a decaying process you did not want. Resalting and refreezing I doubt will stop that process.
Sorry


----------



## deadend (Oct 16, 2013)

Why did you put bleach in the brine?


----------



## deerhunter79 (Oct 16, 2013)

Hey, a wet hide always has a bad smell when it comes out. I highly suggest you to let the hide sit in the sun and finish drying. This will kill some of the smell.


----------



## arkie1 (Oct 16, 2013)

For a wall mount I just flesh, dry, put borax all over and stretch. After a few days remove old borax and apply new on flesh side. Be sure to get all the clumped up wet borax off and put a good coat of new on. After a couple of weeks of that it is good to go. Oil it up, trim, and put on a felt. Ready for the wall.


----------



## jwool (Oct 16, 2013)

*Do not salt and freeze*

You either want to flesh and salt the hide or just freeze it.  Salting will keep the hide from freezing.


----------



## groundhawg (Oct 16, 2013)

jwool said:


> You either want to flesh and salt the hide or just freeze it.  Salting will keep the hide from freezing.



Maybe you need to turn your freezer down.    We never had any problem with the hides freezing soild within 24 hours and that was with almost 50 pounds of salt.


----------



## jwool (Oct 16, 2013)

Freezing salted hides is not a good practice. It will take longer for the hide to dry out or freeze. Why do you think they put salt on iced roads?  There probably would not be a problem with an alligator hide,but if it was a furred hide it would increase the chance of it slipping. It could cause a few scales to slip though. I just don't want anyone to mess up their hides. If you are fleshing and salting a hide why don't you just let the hide dry out and save freezer space?


----------



## CharrDad (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks for the input guys. The sad news is that my hide is absolutely ruined. Nothin' left but the crying. Good news is my son and I have the experience, the memories of a good hunt and a freezer full of meat (we'll be serving po' boys for the GA/FLA game). Word to the wise - get good instructions on hide curing and follow them to the T, or hand that sucker off to a taxidermist and pay for the expertise. #LessonLearned


----------

